# Incommunicado 4/2 Boynton



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Me and my bud chuck cleared boynton inlet at the crack of 8:30
King in close on a rip in 80. 3 black fin and sail in abouts 250. 
Tuna king sail slam for the 16ft carolina skiff. Sail harvested. 
Kingfish traded for conch fritters at Troy's BBQ. Greg I like the way you do business.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!
God I wish we had the blackfin fishery that you guys do down there. Ours are tiny and random.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

They're retarded tasty . Filet in my cooler whileI work late tonight . Snacks on snacks. Whenever you wanna come on down dude. Summer times coming. Free white bait. Full live wells aand all the tuna a man could want.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I just might take you up on that. Hell, might even bring down my skiff. Nothings like summer in sofla


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Pelagics out of a 16ft tiller CS! Awesome. [ch128077]


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I cant bring myself to run Boynton Inlet in any flats boat. I have taken mine out PB inlet.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm young, stupid and have no kids Geoff. Wait till you get the report of bimini bonefish from the j16. Work just gave me a sweet life insurance policy.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Anytime cut. Gimme a ring. Boynton is easy. One day I'llactually buy a ddepth finder i swear


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If you plan on a Bahamas trip, I'll be the buddy boat. I've been wanting to cross in the skiff for a couple years now


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Cut. We for sure need to talk then. Blue marlin on a tiller CS keeps me up at night.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I got 2 80 bent butts


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I got them to high speed for wahoo . At 20 mph I burn 4.1 gallons an hour. High speeding on the cheap


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

This is the beginning of a life long relationship bud


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha I seriously thought me and my buddy were the only ones in fl that not only liked fishing offshore in a skiff but prefer it over a bigger boat. It can be a challenge sometimes trolling 3 lines and a dredge by yourself, but it's so much more fun. We definitely need to put together a trip out next time it's relatively calm


----------

